# Dell Dimension 9100 blinking orange power light



## mtbahs (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a 3 yr old Dell Dim 9100 that is 3 months out of warranty. While under warranty, the power supply fan vibrated and got noisy, but compressed air seemed to resolve the problem. Now the pc boot fine but after a period of time, 10 minutes or so, the pc shuts down and the power light blinks orange (yellow?). After a period of time, the pc can be rebooted and this cycle continues. Seems like an overheating problem might be at fault, but no fault codes are logged. The diagnostic lights are of no help. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually with the 9100's a amber blinking power light is a power supply failing, it is a standard ATX 2.0 wiring scheme do you have another to try?


http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim9100/en/SM/adtshoot.htm#wp1054148


----------



## mtbahs (Jan 7, 2009)

Would a failing power supply shutdown then be allowed to restart?? I have an old Dell I may be able to strip a power supply from and reinstall. Stand by.... Thanks


----------

